# Holy Guacamole!! He shoots!! He scores!!!  Pictures included!!!



## fpnmf (Apr 3, 2011)

Been spending the weekend in Fl so didn't have my puter on there.

On the way home I called this guy that has a close to new Berkel "huge he sez" slicer.

He tells me it was new when the restaraunt he owned opened and he used it for training and got an automatic soon after opening.

300 bucks!

So he brings by an exit and I look at it ..he gives me his card and ID and sez if I am not happy he will pick it up and refund the money.

OK I bought it.

 This the biggest slicer I have ever seen and it weighs at least 85 pounds. 12.5 inch blade and will cut paper thin to about an inch.

Got it in the house and it runs like a top!!

  Yaaaaaa!!!

 I am going to have to get a cart just for it.

  It's a berkel 909fs  .

 I don't think it's being made anymore..but there are lots of them on ebay and parts are easy to find.

I am a happy guy..

  And yes that is a standard size propane tank...














Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow nice score


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweeeeet


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

Man that is a sweet looking slicer - Great score


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2011)

Craig, Lift up your forearm to your nose. Take a long whiff, a really long whiff. No, longer. Don't you love the smell of roses in the springtime????  _HE SHOOTS.....HE SCORES!!!!_


----------



## bassman (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's a beauty!   You're right about the cart though.  That's exactly the reason I didn't look at Berkels, Globes or Hobarts.  Way too heavy for me.  You'll really enjoy that one.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope. That unit isn't any good. I'll give you 300 bucks for it right now and take it off your hands.


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Really good find congrats


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 3, 2011)

wow great score..


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good standard commercial grade slicer!  How are the sharpening stones?  does it still take a good edge?  Now you can do full 7 rib boneless rib roasts and slice 'em up for sammies!  Can your MES handle a full 7 rib roast?   Ok, now you'll have to get a bigger smoker or build a smokehouse.  And a back patio to house it on.  Maybe a shed for tools.  Or make it a super size shed aka meatroom to process with... with a walk in cooler.. oh yeah, a walk in freezer too... you'll have to upgrade your wiring service to accomodate it too.. and add a full size pool to dunk in after processing some hogs and steers... another cooler to hang your smoked product in to cool down..  and you'll need to upgrade that used slicer to an automatic feed production slicer cuz all your neighbors will want a few pounds... speaking of which, you'll want to buy out the guy next door so you've got room to entertain...60' long grill to BBQ on.. all because of a slicer... :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Slicer, and I agree with Pops...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 3, 2011)

Great deal wish I had come across it


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats!  So happy to see some good karma come your way!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice! Grats!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Great find Craig!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! What a great find. Congrats.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Good standard commercial grade slicer!  How are the sharpening stones?  does it still take a good edge?  Now you can do full 7 rib boneless rib roasts and slice 'em up for sammies!  Can your MES handle a full 7 rib roast?   Ok, now you'll have to get a bigger smoker or build a smokehouse.  And a back patio to house it on.  Maybe a shed for tools.  Or make it a super size shed aka meatroom to process with... with a walk in cooler.. oh yeah, a walk in freezer too... you'll have to upgrade your wiring service to accomodate it too.. and add a full size pool to dunk in after processing some hogs and steers... another cooler to hang your smoked product in to cool down..  and you'll need to upgrade that used slicer to an automatic feed production slicer cuz all your neighbors will want a few pounds... speaking of which, you'll want to buy out the guy next door so you've got room to entertain...60' long grill to BBQ on.. all because of a slicer... :)


Gee Pops!! You don't know how close you are on your predictions... hahahahaha

The stones look like new to me,the whole thing is very clean.

There is a shed behind the new house that I am gonna have upgraded to make the meat/sausage room.

Had a roof put over the back deck to cover all the cooking gear.

The hot tub is going to live on the front porch.







Not sure how to work the stones yet..but will by later today.

Found a pdf manual for it.

  Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## wildflower (May 20, 2011)

I hate U


----------



## fpnmf (May 20, 2011)

Awwww Geeeee   Thank you!!

  Craig
 


wildflower said:


> I hate U


----------



## roller (May 20, 2011)

I am looking for one....nice score...


----------



## alelover (May 23, 2011)

Damn. That is a big slicer Craig. Killer deal on it too.


----------

